# autorun cd not showing icon



## computerpain (Nov 25, 2002)

Howdy,
I created an autoplay cd-rom for pc. In the root of the cd I have an AUTORUN.INF file that contains:

[autorun]
open=start.exe
icon=fscommand\mike.ico

The mike.ico icon is located in the fscommand folder.

The cd starts and autoplays as it should. However, the icon does not appear... a weird default icon appears. I cannot figure out what I am doing wrong. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Computerpain


----------



## ksuwyldkat (Nov 9, 2000)

You might move the icon to the root directory and for some reason mine don't show up unless I put the name in double quotes.


----------



## computerpain (Nov 25, 2002)

so you would put:

icon=fscommand\"mike.ico"

in autorun? Not sure I understand the double quotes? is the "" ""?

Thanks,
cp


----------



## ksuwyldkat (Nov 9, 2000)

it would be icon="mike.ico" and the icon would be in the same area as the autorun file.


----------



## computerpain (Nov 25, 2002)

thanks a milliion, I will give it a try


----------



## computerpain (Nov 25, 2002)

Your a genious! Thanks soooooo much! I will spread the knowledge.


----------



## ksuwyldkat (Nov 9, 2000)

glad to hear it worked.


----------

